# Urodynamics - Our office does urodynamic



## abishard (Sep 8, 2009)

Our office does urodynamic studies with fluoroscopy. We get a lot of denials for CPT 76000-59 as it is bundled with the injection procedure for voiding urethrocystography. It does not show as being bundled with any of the urodynamic codes (51725-51798). Does anyone have an insight or information on coding urodynamics with fluoroscopy?

Thanks!


----------



## Kelly_Mayumi (Sep 17, 2009)

Is this for video urodynamics?


----------



## Bella Cullen (Sep 21, 2009)

Look at 74455, I wanna say that is what we used with urodynamics.


----------



## abishard (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes, this is video urodynamics. The 76000-59 bundles with CPT 51600 & 74455. From what I can tell, fluoroscopy includes radiological interpretation & supervision (CPT 74455). However, what about the other urodynamic codes? I just have a physician who is adament that we can bill together with a 59 modifier. I am not so sure.

Also, what about personal supervision in the office setting? The urodynamic study is generally performed by a tech. The urodynamic codes require direct supervision which is met, but what about CPT 74455 and 76000? Both of those require personal supervision. What are other people's experiences with these studies?

Thank you for any help anyone has!


----------



## LTibbetts (Mar 4, 2010)

I know this is an older post but I was hoping that if I re-posted it, we may be able to get some more information on these codes. We are having a debate in our office about whether to use the 74455 or the 76000. Which is it and why? Is there ever an instance where you would use both? I have a Doc who is actually doing this in our OR, and not in the office. I am not sure why. I know that these are usually incident-to charges, right? 

Does the 74455 or 76000 even come into play in the OR or is it just for the follow up visit with the doc?

Any additional info would be greatly appreciated!


----------

